# 1978 Colnago Super project



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a new project in progress. A wonderful, blue met 1978 Colnago Super with pretty much all factory issue components. Frame is in good condition with the few usual marks on the paintjob and some decals missing/ damaged. The lugs are painted unlike on the earlier Supers and the Mexicos (which I prefer in their chromed beauty - but ey wth- this one didn't come cheap but not at the crazy price of some of the ebay Mexicos and Supers either). The clover cut- out on the bottom bracket chell is there as are the fork crown clovers... The fork crown has some rust which I am not sure how to get rid of without ruining the chrome. Any ideas? 
The bike came with an Assos saddle and a leather covered Cinelli bar. I got rid of the damaged leather and will replace it with yellow NOS Benotto tape and will ad color coordinated cable housing. I managed to get my hands on NOS Campagnolo rubber hoods for the brake levers and put them on last night.
Now for some more problems: The front wheel is an original factory spec NISI Sludi 290 (with the elevated metal decal) 700c tubular rim on a Campagnolo Record hub. The rear unfortunately has had a replacement of the Nisi rim with a Mavic one or been entirely replaced by a Campagnolo Record/ Mavic combination. I'm not sure. I am desperatly looking for a NISI Sludi 290 700c tubular rim for the rear. I will post the spec/ holes later. As far as I know there were 32 and 36 ones. Another problem is the nuovo record brakes are both missing the rubber ringlet (see pic) front one is gone and the rear is deteriorated competely and falling to pieces (anyone know of a suitable, obtainable replacement?). 
Any comments on the project, as well as tips or offers on the rim are welcome! Cheers


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Love that color. I’m actually working on a full overhaul now and I’m looking for that pearlized blue paint. I had a Fuji with those brake levers. I liked them alot.
I’ve had a similar issue that you do with the rubber rings on a mountain bike. I had a heck of a time finding a replacement. I’m always looking for alternatives to OEM parts. I found a perfect match with a plumbing gasket at the local hardware store. Good as new!
Does that one have slits in it or is it just cracked?


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Are you sure it's a '78? Really hard to tell from the photo but that looks like the earlier crown without "Colnago" under the club? Does it have long or short rear drop-outs?


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybeck said:


> Are you sure it's a '78? Really hard to tell from the photo but that looks like the earlier crown without "Colnago" under the club? Does it have long or short rear drop-outs?


I am not sure. I bought it as a '78 but that was mainly based on the Campa Component stamps. Reg. the frame/ drop outs. I'll check/ measure and take pictures. The crown has just the club and no "Colnago" engraving.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

LavenderLightning said:


> Love that color. I’m actually working on a full overhaul now and I’m looking for that pearlized blue paint. I had a Fuji with those brake levers. I liked them alot.
> I’ve had a similar issue that you do with the rubber rings on a mountain bike. I had a heck of a time finding a replacement. I’m always looking for alternatives to OEM parts. I found a perfect match with a plumbing gasket at the local hardware store. Good as new!
> Does that one have slits in it or is it just cracked?


Good idea checking the local hardware store for replacement rubber rings. Mine are completely broken and I took off what was left of them. Also did a bit of cleaning on the brakes. Managed to get rid of almost all signs of rust and oxidation.

The colour is really nice- I agree. Difficult to match I'm sure though. I'll hit a model shop on the weekend to browse their enamel assortment. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's a close- up of the fork crown which is in pretty bad shape. What would you guys use as a solvent to treat the rust spots in a first step... If all things fail- is it possible to re- chrome the crow itself? Any experiences reg. the costs? Cheers


----------



## tandemer (Sep 12, 2011)

Steel wool 0000
Baumgärtel Stahlwolle Nr. 0000 Lackschleifwolle EXTRAFEIN
Amazon.com: #0000 Steel Wool 4 Pads: Home Improvement


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the reply. I have the steel wool 0000 but have been reluctant to try it out nonetheless. Wouldn't you prepare the spot with something prior to the actual application of steel wool?


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I had a similar issue with the rubber rings on a set of DA 7400 brakes. I found that the #9 rubber gaskets from Home Depot worked pretty well. They were the right diameter, but the they could have been a bit thicker. They looked appropriate at least.....


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

That is an earlier crown. If you have long drop-outs in the rear your bike is most likely a 1974-75. Which is more desireable than a '78.

For the rust on the crown search the web for "oxalic acid". Lots of info on treating parts like that. Steel wool will just scratch the good chrome that's there. You want to use oxalic acid and a brass bristle brush. Of course the oxidation is bad enough that the plating will be gone but you can then polish it and wax it.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

reading the 'Colnago Timeline' makes your bike a mutant - kind of like my 72 Super. pull the fork and check the stamped in number with that on your rear-right drop out. if they match then your bike is probably aroound a 76.

'1976/77: Above plus first appearance of two TT brake cable guides (note that 
the "Colnago" cast into the fork crowns definitely happened before the 
addition of TT brake cable braze-ons).'


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

american psycho said:


> reading the 'Colnago Timeline' makes your bike a mutant - kind of like my 72 Super. pull the fork and check the stamped in number with that on your rear-right drop out. if they match then your bike is probably aroound a 76.
> 
> '1976/77: Above plus first appearance of two TT brake cable guides (note that
> the "Colnago" cast into the fork crowns definitely happened before the
> addition of TT brake cable braze-ons).'


I'd go more by the dropouts than the cable guides which could have been special ordered earlier than '76 (and are not always on '76 and later bikes). If they are long drops I would say '74-'75. If short than I would say '76 or an end of the year '75 transition. Of course nailing down exact dates for Italian racing bikes is folly, but ballpark anyway.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Second vote for Oxalic acid treatment. Worked great on my 83 Superissimo.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

I adore the lugwork! I actually much prefer this rich chrome version of the earlier and some of the later models to mine. I did some work on the terrible rust on the fork head with good old Coca Cola and aluminum foil yesterday and I'm quite pleased with the result so far. Rust is almost gone and I trust a work over with chrome polish should get it back to former glory. I'll add a before and after shot (it's not the same side but they were equally stained).


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I will take off the fork like proposed and also measure the drop- outs. Is there a table of measurements to compare to? How long is a long and how short a short drop out? I only found this quote: Dropouts:
1974/75: Sometime between '74 & '75 there should be a change from long Campag drop-outs to the shorter ones. Which would not really help me since the change seems to have happened earlier than 76. 
The cable guides seem to point to 76, yet I don't have the "Colnago" cast into the fork crowns, just the club. Cut- out of the bottom bracket was there all through the 70s so that won't help either ;-(. Anyway thanks for your help guys!


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

The thread has a wrong title or so it seems- Should've been called the 1976 Colnago Super project. Apparently it is most probably 1976. Hence I've changed the Campa parts stamped 78 to 76ers and have a set of period correct decals coming in in a couple of days (see pic). I am still desperatly looking for a NISI Sludi 290 (with the elevated metal decal) 700c tubular complete rear wheel (with Campa Record hub) and a fluted Campagnolo Nuovo Record seat post 27,2 mm in good condition. I found someone in the UK who sold me the rubber rings for the brakes. What would you guys do regarding the paintjob (it's the original "electric blue"). It does have some markings and there are a few spots (i.e cable guides) with rust... Cheers


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

I found rubber rings for the nuovo record brakes on ebay. They arrived yesterday and are a perfect fit. The decals are on their way. Now I am facing the decision weather or not to try and touch up the paintwork. I know some prefer a frame to be untouched and rather accept a few marks and I can see the point. Trouble is that for instance the cable guides have some rust spots that really don't look nice. What do you guys treat spots like this with to at least conserve?


----------



## Regfwa (Sep 28, 2011)

*Relationship of Colnago and CIOCC*

I have always wondered if there is a relationship between the Colnago and Ciocc because they both use the playing card 'club' symbol. I know Ciocc is a nickname for poker face.


----------



## wazuluwazu (Oct 15, 2011)

Regfwa said:


> I have always wondered if there is a relationship between the Colnago and Ciocc because they both use the playing card 'club' symbol. I know Ciocc is a nickname for poker face.


Did Giovanni Pelizzoli AKA Ciöcc use to be a master frame builder for Colnago before setting up his own brand? Some biographies I've read state that he worked in some of the major manufacturers but doesn't state which.

Also Ciöcc means drunk in Bergamasco, not poker face. I'm from Pavia and the dialects are similar.


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

*Project is finished and I wanted to share*

here are some pics


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

marc68ch said:


> here are some pics



Gorgeous! Very classic looking. :thumbsup: Ride it in good health!


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

Cheers mate! I tried to keep everything as close to the catalogue as possible. Unfortunately the original NISI rims had to be replaced - impossible to get at a decent price ;-) But the rest is pretty much as it was back in the day...


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

where did you get the decals? everywhere i've looked they can only deliver the head tube badge in black.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

marc68ch said:


> here are some pics


That looks pretty schweet!


----------



## marc68ch (Aug 30, 2011)

*colnago decals w/ yellow head badge*



american psycho said:


> where did you get the decals? everywhere i've looked they can only deliver the head tube badge in black.


The guy I got them from is Andre Schwyn of Switzerland. Here's his address: [email protected]
I don't know whether he has another set though. Have you asked Greg Softley yet? 
[email protected] he is an expert at retro decals and can surely help you

Cheers Marc


----------

